# Latest Seiko Addition



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Seiko SCVS015, cousin to the more popular SCVS003. Some differences, 1MM smaller case diameter, non-lumed, non-sword type hands, white-on-black date wheel, OEM strap instead of bracelet. Everything else the same as the 003. So far everything running fine, but the provided OEM strap must go. Stock picture shown, I haven't been able to capture a clear shot with my little Kodak digital.

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/2721/scvs15eo8.jpg


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wow what a beauty!


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> wow what a beauty!


It is a very understated watch isn't it, quite subtle. If i had the money, it would be fun to mod one, maybe bead blast it and fit a military style dial.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

ernestrome said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > wow what a beauty!
> ...


With the SCVS005, except for the white dial, you might already have been halfway there. (Seiya's pic.)

http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/3817/scvs005wl9.jpg


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations on a fine purchase - a very fine Seiko indeed







I think all the Seiko Spirits look great - I like yours a lot but this is the one that really floats my boat. It's just a damned classy looking watch (in my opinion) & it's on my wish list (along with the new Seiko diver)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Congratulations on a fine purchase - a very fine Seiko indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SCVS003 that you've shown appears to definitely be the most popular model, some even now appearing on some sales/trading forums. While definitely a classy watch representing good value for the money, I favor the less popular models like the SCVS015 (owned) and the SARB007, SARB009, SARB011 models, the latter presenting colored dials in green, blue, and red (not necessarily in that order).


----------

